# Photographic newbie...



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So I'm thinking on getting this camera, but there's some things I just don't understand...

NIKON 8400









1. What's ISO rating? What ISO would you use in a dark set vs light setting?
2. What's Aperture range?
3. I assume that tiff take longer to load than jpeg? Which means tiff files are way larger than jpeg? Can one tell the difference between the two?
4. What camera category is this in? P and S? dSLR? SLR?...?
5. Lastly, is this camera any good? For tank shots, fish shots, and normal everyday shots.
Nikon Coolpix 8400 Review Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

ISO= film speed. Generally, higher ISO for fast subjects, low light.
Aperture= the size of the opening in the lens. Usually lower apertures (bigger "hole" in the lens) give less depth of field = focus is on a narrow range of the subject, and the rest is "blurred" in fotos ... high apertures = everything in frame in focus.
Tiff= bigger file size, takes longer in between photos to write to memory card. Many times tiffs are moer manipulatable  in processing programs.
P&S, I believe. We have a Nikon D100 DSLR.
Check DPreview.com, cnet.com, etc.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I would just get the Nikon d50.

That camera is sweet.....plus you can use any nikkor digital lens with it.

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
BTW...TIFF's are uncompressed. That means that nothing is lost from what the sensor saw when the picture was taken. This is what makes it easier to manipulate. The only way to get more control over a picture is to go in Raw mode.

I'd also second the D50 as a way to get started with dSLR's. If you can, I'd go one step higher to the D70 (Not the "s"). Nikon and Canon are releasing new models right now (D80 and Rebel XTi) making older models like the two mentioned and the Rebel XT quite reasonable in price where you can find them.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So how does the picture quality of the rebel compare to the d50?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikon D50 Review: 22. Compared to...: Digital Photography Review

jB


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You need to compare apples to apples... As I understand it, the Nikon equivalent of the Canon Rebel (300D) is the D70(s). As you can see from this comparison, the Rebel shoots better quality than the D50.

But *of course* there is no contest when comparing the D70 with the Rebel !   

(just though I'd stir things up!  )


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Now we are stirring it up even more.....

What really matters is Nikon vs Canon as a package. They are both equally great. But what package do you want. If you buy the rebel or the d50 or any dslr body, within a few years, it will be completely obsolete!! What doesnt go obsolete are the lenses. So you need to go to the store and hold a couple canons and a couple nikons. They both feel different. Decide which feels best in your hands. Then you buy into that package. Over time you will keep lenses and change bodies, but remain with a brand.

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> Now we are stirring it up even more.....
> 
> What really matters is Nikon vs Canon as a package. They are both equally great. But what package do you want. If you buy the rebel or the d50 or any dslr body, within a few years, it will be completely obsolete!! What doesnt go obsolete are the lenses. So you need to go to the store and hold a couple canons and a couple nikons. They both feel different. Decide which feels best in your hands. Then you buy into that package. Over time you will keep lenses and change bodies, but remain with a brand.
> 
> jB


Ding, Ding, Ding! We have a winner. =D> :first:


----------

